# My favorite celebs



## kotolyub (Jan 17, 2011)

Angela Featherstone, Brad Dourif, Alice Krige, Sheena Lee, Vendela Kirsebom, Tara Spencer-nairn, Michelle Johnson, Melissa Gilbert, Lacuna Coil, Samia Ghadie, Lily Donaldson, Jun Natsukawa, Howard Shore, Erika Jordan, Jasmine Sanders, Fernanda Neil, Cate Harrington, Jennifer Pena, Tracee Ellis Ross, Norah Jones, Ramona Singer, Maggie Grace, Jacqueline Pinol, Matthew Modine, Max Tonetto, Melissa Clarie Egan, Leonardo Nam, Kris Allen, Wendie Malick, Anna Malek, Antonia Liskova, Amber Benson, Collien Fernandes, Blake Lively, Teresa Lourenco, Charlotte Salt, Amal Higazy, Lucinda Williams, Sean Maguire, Luciano Ligabue, Jeremy Renner.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Megan Fox. Jessica Alba. Susan Boyle. This thread is officially too hot for me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Does it mean I'm old if I've never heard of more than half these people?


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

I've never heard of any of those people in the first post.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

niether do I, maybe Im too young


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Air said:


> Susan Boyle. This thread is officially too hot for me.


 

.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

toucan said:


> .


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I <3 dead people more.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I only recognize Norah Jones. Interesting fact: She learned to play piano at the school I'm currently attending.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I recognized Vendela Kirsebom from that list since she's Norwegian although I have a kind of negative impression of her.


----------



## kotolyub (Jan 17, 2011)

Robert Kasinski, Jody Lyn Keefe, Lyne Renee, Moe Yamaguchi, Valentino Garavani, Corine Touzet, Maria Aitken, Artis Gilmore, Mckay Stewart, Caitlin Keats, Dedee Pfeiffer, Gina Scoles, Amir Khan, Marshall Allman, Gemma Bissix, Hanna Hojman, Oliver Platt, Gok Wan, The Fratellis, Jenna Von Oy, Sterling Beaumon, Katherine Heigl, Nikoletta Ralli, Anne Jeffreys, Melody Pressley, Kid Creole And The Coconuts, Danzig, Lauren Ambrose, The Automatic, Jetaime Bakker, Heidi Albertsen, India Ennenga, Andres Sarda.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I just don't give flying f*** about 'celebs'. I have a life!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko,Anna Netrebko.

Oh, and Anna Netrebko.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> I just don't give flying f*** about 'celebs'. I have a life!


Well, you like classical musicians. They are in their own way celebs also - albeit to a smaller group of people.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Well, you like classical musicians. They are in their own way celebs also - albeit to a smaller group of people.


Yes, I remember reading articles in tabloids "Horowitz looking hot at recital in LA: is his breast natural?", "Kremer agreed for nude session in Playboy: how much will he gain?", "Karajan records new song in duet with Rihanna!", "Klemperer and Schwartzkopf adopted another black child from Africa", "Did Solti wear second-hand tie during last concert?!" and so on. Just like celebs.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramis said:


> Yes, I remember reading articles in tabloids "Horowitz looking hot at recital in LA: is his breast natural?", "Kremer agreed for nude session in Playboy: how much will he gain?", "Karajan records new song in duet with Rihanna!", "Klemperer and Schwartzkopf adopted another black child from Africa", "Did Solti wear second-hand tie during last concert?!" and so on. Just like celebs.


Celebrity just means that you're a famous person. It doesn't necessarily mean that you have to be in the tabloids.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, Aramis. had you not got there first, I would have posted something very similar


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Celebrity just means that you're a famous person. It doesn't necessarily mean that you have to be in the tabloids.


That's the difference between being "celebrity" and being "celeb". Classical music world has it's celebrities but none of them are celebs. It's word that, at least from what I've observed, is used to describe worthless people of popular culture which are famous because of being famous, not because they do something important. I know that some classical musicians, especially females, would like to be such figures but that's another story.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I see. I didn't know that there's a difference in meaning between the words 'celebrities' and 'celebs.'


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Aramis said:


> That's the difference between being "celebrity" and being "celeb".


I'm pretty sure 'celeb' is just an abbreviation for 'celebrity.' Is a Dr. any different then a doctor?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Nix said:


> I'm pretty sure 'celeb' is just an abbreviation for 'celebrity.' Is a Dr. any different then a doctor?


Dunno, I just say what I observed and it's matter of practical language, not dictionary definitions. If someone who lives in english language country can say that there is no such distinction and celeb is not word that applies exclusively for likes of Justin Bieber or Rihanna, well, I don't argue.


----------

